# Hey Everyone Corning-Elmira NY here



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* V8CJ. Have fun here.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here.:shade:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

